# Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's recipe with pics)



## Bearcarver

First of all, let me say that this Bearcarver is not a dessert kind of a guy, he is a "Meat & Potatoes" PA Dutchman.
However whenever there is a special occasion, Mrs Bear asks me what I want for dessert, and I always request this one. It is unbelievable! So I talked Mrs Bear into making one of these with the "Wine Berries" I picked the other day. She normally uses frozen Raspberries, but we figured we'd try the fresh Wine Berries this time.

Here we go----Pay attention:

*Ingredients you will need:*
9" Baked Pie Crust
3 oz package of Raspberry Jello
1/4 cup of Sugar
1 1/4 cup of boiling water
12 oz package of frozen Raspberries (I snuck 14 ounces in)
1 TBS Lemon Juice
3 oz package of Cream Cheese (softened)
1/3 cup of Confectioners Sugar
1 tsp of Vanilla
1/8 tsp of Salt
1 cup of Heavy Cream

Pick out some of the nicest looking Raspberries, if you want to put some on top at the end.

Stir Jello, Sugar, and Water until dissolved. Add Frozen Raspberries and Lemon Juice. Let sit to gel. Put it in fridge while you do next steps.

Beat Cream Cheese, Confectioners Sugar, Vanilla, and Salt until smooth.

Beat Heavy Cream until peaks form (best to use cold bowl & cold cream).
Fold into Cream Cheese mixture.

Layer into Pie Crust;
First Cream Cheese Mixture
Then Raspberry Mixture
Then Cream Cheese Mixture
Then Raspberry Mixture

Add Rosettes of Cool Whip on top if desired.
Then plop a nice Raspberry in the middle of each Rosette.

Refrigerate for awhile (4 hours or more).
Cut first piece, and give to nearest Bearcarver.


Enjoy,
Bearcarver


*"D-view" (Dessert-view) below in steps:*

Pick out the nicest berries (right) to put on top of finished pie:







9" pie crust & mixture of Jello, Sugar, and Water:






Raspberries (Wine Berries) added to the Jello mixture above, then into fridge:






Heavy Cream (Beaten) ready to fold into Cream Cheese Mixture:






Begin layering into Pie Crust----First Cream Cheese Mixture:






2nd layer----Raspberry Mixture:






3rd layer-----Cream Cheese Mixture:






4th & final layer----Raspberry Mixture:






Add Cool Whip Rosettes to top of Pie:






Insert one Raspberry (nice ones saved at beginning) into center of each Rosette.
Then put in fridge for about 4 hours or more before slicing:






Cut first slice and serve to nearest Bearcarver:






That's all folks


----------



## rdknb

now that looks good, seems easy to make too, thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## werdwolf

*Looks Sinfully Good*


----------



## wingman

Baercarver, the Mrs. did a wonderful job! This desert looks amazing to say the least. I could go for a piece right now!


----------



## pineywoods

That looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

RdKnB, werdwolf, Wingman, and Pineywoods,

Mrs Bear said thanks for the nice compliments, and try one of these soon. They're not hard to make and they are awesome.

Bear


----------



## meateater

I'm not much of a dessert kind of guy also but thats some eye candy right there.


----------



## rstr hunter

That looks awesome.  Tell Mrs. Bearcarver great job.


----------



## mballi3011

Now that pie is low-fat right.......Yea right it looks to good to be good for you or my waist-line. I want to thank the Mrs. fir thew recipe and I will have to make one soon.


----------



## wingman

I wonder whay it would be liked cold smoked? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Can't help but think about it....


----------



## walle

Holy Rasberry Chiffon, BC!You weren't kidd'en - D. A. bouble M! Man that looks good.I showed this to the Mrs's... who luckily is a berry lover.. I may get one of these yet!Thanks for sharing, BC.Tracey


----------



## bmudd14474

That looks great Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> I'm not much of a dessert kind of guy also but thats some eye candy right there.


It even tastes better than it looks.

Bear


 


Rstr Hunter said:


> That looks awesome.  Tell Mrs. Bearcarver great job.


Thank You.

Bear

 


mballi3011 said:


> Now that pie is low-fat right.......Yea right it looks to good to be good for you or my waist-line. I want to thank the Mrs. fir thew recipe and I will have to make one soon.


Mark,
It won't hurt a couple of skinny guys like you & me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

 


Wingman said:


> I wonder whay it would be liked cold smoked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help but think about it....


You might consider getting help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


 


WALLE said:


> Holy Rasberry Chiffon, BC! You weren't kidd'en - D. A. bouble M! Man that looks good. I showed this to the Mrs's... who luckily is a berry lover.. I may get one of these yet! Thanks for sharing, BC. Tracey


Now you know I don't kid around!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

 


bmudd14474 said:


> That looks great Bear.


Thanks Brian.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Hi All !!

Just figured I'd bump this up, in case anybody wanted to know what to do with their Raspberries or Wine Berries.

It's that time of year again!!

Try it---You'll love it !!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter

I haven't run across this thread before. The pie looks like it belongs on a magazine cover!


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodcutter said:


> I haven't run across this thread before. The pie looks like it belongs on a magazine cover!


Thanks Todd!!!

Raspberry & Wine Berry season is very soon!!!

Bear


----------



## link

This looks fantastic! I saved this and will be trying it myself.Thanks


----------



## migraine

My wife ask me what I want for dinner for father's day.

I'm sending her this recipe.

thanks, Brian


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> This looks fantastic! I saved this and will be trying it myself. Thanks


Thanks Link !!!

Let us know how you like it !!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WOWSERS

Thanks Bear, My blood sugar just went up....AWESOME. Going to make TYVM


----------



## bad santa

WHOA!!! Man that looks deliscious!!! Thanks for bumping this thread. Got this copied and filed, will be making this very soon. Raspberries are on sale right now.

Bear, be sure to tell Mrs Bearcarver that Santa says "Thanks!...this is better than cookies and milk.


----------



## geerock

Alright already....enough is enough!  First I have to get therapy over some of the great q-view put up, especially by bearcarver.  Now the Mrs. has to get involved with dessert-view.  I can't take much more of this torture.  Forget death by chocolate.  Looks like death by wineberry - raspberry pie may be in my future.  That looks fantastic!

Forgive them for they know not what they do.


----------



## Bearcarver

migraine said:


> My wife ask me what I want for dinner for father's day.
> 
> I'm sending her this recipe.
> 
> thanks, Brian


Thanks Brian!!!

I'm due for one of these to, but it won't be on Father's Day.

We're having Dinner at our Son's, so it will be what Bear Jr's wife makes---I'm sure it will be Awesome!!

Bear


nepas said:


> WOWSERS
> 
> Thanks Bear, My blood sugar just went up....AWESOME. Going to make TYVM


Thanks Nepas!!

Mrs Bear said Thanks too!!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

This looks really good. Considering the flavors that Jello comes in, there are a lot of fruit possibilities through out the various seasons...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum

Looks fantastic! Thank Mrs. Bear for sharing with us. I might have to make one of those myself.

And eat it.

Myself.

Ok, maybe I'll share a little with Mrs. Boatbum.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bad Santa said:


> WHOA!!! Man that looks deliscious!!! Thanks for bumping this thread. Got this copied and filed, will be making this very soon. Raspberries are on sale right now.
> 
> Bear, be sure to tell Mrs Bearcarver that Santa says "Thanks!...this is better than cookies and milk.


Thanks Santa!!

I told her, and she said "Thanks To You" too.

And I agree-----Much better than cookies & milk.

Bear


geerock said:


> Alright already....enough is enough! First I have to get therapy over some of the great q-view put up, especially by bearcarver. Now the Mrs. has to get involved with dessert-view. I can't take much more of this torture. Forget death by chocolate. Looks like death by wineberry - raspberry pie may be in my future. That looks fantastic!
> 
> Forgive them for they know not what they do.


LOL---Thanks Buddy!!!

The red parts are very low calories (Raspberries/Wineberries and Jello).

Let us know how you like it !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This looks really good. Considering the flavors that Jello comes in, there are a lot of fruit possibilities through out the various seasons...JJ


Good Point Jimmy!!!

However I'm a Raspberry Hound. They're my favorite Berry, my favorite candy, jelly or jam, and juice drink. Also my first pick of Rita's Ice!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

oh great..  now i have to suffer right along with the rest of youins.. (what a way to suffer though)   just printed it for the Missus...  Thanks Mr. and Mrs. Bear....


----------



## Bearcarver

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks fantastic! Thank Mrs. Bear for sharing with us. I might have to make one of those myself.
> 
> And eat it.
> 
> Myself.
> 
> Ok, maybe I'll share a little with Mrs. Boatbum.


Thank You MBB !!!

I told her & she said Thank You too, and let us know how you like it !!

Bear


----------



## bhawkins

Looks very similar to a recipe I have. People just can't stay out of them!! The one I have always made were strawberry, although me and the wife did do a blackberry once that was great as well. Thanks for the view!!


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> oh great.. now i have to suffer right along with the rest of youins.. (what a way to suffer though) just printed it for the Missus... Thanks Mr. and Mrs. Bear....


Thank You Keith!!!

Let us know your results!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BHawkins said:


> Looks very similar to a recipe I have. People just can't stay out of them!! The one I have always made were strawberry, although me and the wife did do a blackberry once that was great as well. Thanks for the view!!


Thanks Hawkins!!

Been thinking about trying it with my second most favorite berries----Black Raspberries.

Bear


----------



## rondar

Bookmarked I'm gonna try this it looks good.Btw we have those same salt and pepper shakers


----------



## Bearcarver

Rondar said:


> Bookmarked I'm gonna try this it looks good.Btw we have those same salt and pepper shakers


Thanks Rondar!!

That's funny, you aren't the first to mention those S & P shakers. I'll bet ours are older---We have them since we got married---44 1/2 years ago.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bigtrain74

Yup....... I want some!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTrain74 said:


> Yup....... I want some!


Thanks Tony!!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Oooooo... that looks goood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Another OTL item...


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> Oooooo... that looks goood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Another OTL item...


Thanks a lot Stan!!!

You'd love this pie!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  This is Mrs. Danls version (and she sent the recipe to her best friend)..  WOWWWWWW  is it ever good... thanks again Mr. and Mrs. Bear.... not as pretty but just as tasty I'm sure













Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jun 17, 2013


















Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jun 17, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then... This is Mrs. Danls version (and she sent the recipe to her best friend).. WOWWWWWW is it ever good... thanks again Mr. and Mrs. Bear.... not as pretty but just as tasty I'm sure


Looks Great Keith!!!!

Glad you liked it !!!  Bet you'll be making more of them!!!

You are Very Welcome!!!

Mrs Bear's pies weren't all as pretty as the one in this thread----That was about the 15th one she made!!

Bear


----------



## bad santa

This was the one I got for Father's Day that my youngest whipped up for me, and it was tastey. Bear thank the Mrs again and thank you for posting the recipes for the pie and the hams, both are great!













Double Smoked hams 018.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013






This went along with some Double Smoked Hams that I did also.













Double Smoked hams 011.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013






Trimmed the fat and put into a pan with holes punched in it to allow the renderings to drip onto the hams below.













Double Smoked hams 012.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013


















Double Smoked hams 013.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013


















Double Smoked hams 014.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013






Smoked and glazed, these hams are delicious!













Double Smoked hams 016.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Jun 18, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Santa!!!

I'm real glad you liked that stuff !!!

Your youngest did a Great job on the pie, and the Hams look Great too.

That foil pan rendering really works Great, huh??

Mrs Bear Said "Nice Job!!"

Bear


----------



## fished

Bear

Thanks very much for the recipe.  I will make that for my wife tonight.  Of course I will have to have a sample just to make sure it's up to your high standards!  Another great thing I have learned, thanks to you!

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

Fished said:


> Bear
> 
> Thanks very much for the recipe.  I will make that for my wife tonight.  Of course I will have to have a sample just to make sure it's up to your high standards!  Another great thing I have learned, thanks to you!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed!!

Hope you both liked it !!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I thought is bump this up. 

Bear always posts Mrs Bears great desert recipes. Since she's under the weather I figured a bump
Of one if her recipes was in order!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I thought is bump this up.
> 
> Bear always posts Mrs Bears great desert recipes. Since she's under the weather I figured a bump
> Of one if her recipes was in order!



:2thumbs:


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I thought is bump this up.
> 
> Bear always posts Mrs Bears great desert recipes. Since she's under the weather I figured a bump
> Of one if her recipes was in order!


Thanks Case!!

Mrs Bear Appreciates the gesture!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Boy did I miss this one !!   Sorry Bear  Looks Fantastic   Gotta put that on my List   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Boy did I miss this one !!   Sorry Bear  Looks Fantastic   Gotta put that on my List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


You really gotta try this, Gary!!

This is my Absolute Favorite!!

Mrs Bear usually makes one for me on my Birthdays & for Father's Day.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I just replaced the pictures on my original post on this Step by Step. (Post #1)

They were all gone!

Bear


----------

